# Ogólne > Badania >  Podwyższony poziom żelaza

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
 Z ostatnich badań krwi wynika, że mam 

 * podwyższony poziom żelaza (152 ug/dl gdzie na sprawozdaniu z badań normy to 37-145) 

 * OB -> 3

w morfologii tylko trochę podwyższone MPV (11.9 fl , a  8.0 - 11.0 norma)
 dodatkowo robiona glukoza i magnez, tu wszystko w normie. 

Moje pytanie - czy podwyższony poziom żelaza może o czymś świadczyć? Nie jest to moje pierwsze badane gdzie poziom żelaza jest podwyższony.

Nie choruję na żadne przewlekłe choroby, nie zażywam leków. Mam 21 lat.

----------


## kimero

Witam poziom żelaza podlega rytmom dobowym np rano o około 30% jest więcej. Lecz jesli występuje długo może to być np: ostre zatrucie żelazem, hemachromatoza pierwotna i wtórna, niedokrwistośchemolityczna, niedokrwistości hipoplastyczna i aplastyczna, zespoł mielodysplastyczny, niedokrwistośc złośliwa, wirusowe zapalenie wątroby,uszkodzenie wątroby (wzrost stężenia żelaza jest proporcjonalny do stopnia martwicy wątroby), zapalenia nerek.
Więc jeszcze może warto zrobić badania Alat, Aspat, bilirubina całkowita żeby wykluczyć takie choroby 
Może okazać się, że u Pani podwyższenie poziomu żelaza nie ma podłoża patologicznego.

----------

